# Work experience placements.



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

I don't quite know how to put this, but lets stumble it out and see if it sounds o.k, hey?

I'm from Writtle college and I'm due to finish my work placement in February, so basically I'm looking for a new one.

I'm really interested in reptiles, and i was wondering if anyone knew of / owned anywhere that would be good for experience in the field in the Chelmsford area, i don't drive unfortunately, i wish i did though!

Any ideas greatly appreciated guys and girls!
: victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm at a vet college, and we got a nice excel sheet with a load of placements for doing work experience with for exotic animals. Unfortuently, due to you not being able to drive, non are suitable... and its a biggish list!

One of them said they have cheap B&B's nearby... if thats an option? (RSPCA Stapeley Grange Wildlife Centre & Cattery, Cheshire) and one said you could _ask_ about staying with zoo staff (Paignton Zoo, Devon), but dont say I said anything!


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Wicked mate, thanks loads: victory:
Its sort of a every Wednesday setup though, forgot to mention that :crazy: My bad


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Phillipl said:


> Wicked mate, thanks loads: victory:
> Its sort of a every Wednesday setup though, forgot to mention that :crazy: My bad


Thats k. OK, well, I dont know then! I couldn't see anywhere. Have you used the all-knowing google?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

What about reptile shops?

Time 4 Pets
Ongar Road, BRENTWOOD, CM15 0JX 012 7737 3357 

*The Reptile Masters Ltd*. Little Warley Hall Lane Brentwood Essex CM13 3EN Tel: 01277 811822 

*Bay Tree Garden CentreCoggeshall Road, BRAINTREE, CM77 8AE *

*013 7634 9007 *

Mollycoddles Pet Care 
87 Moulsham Street, CHELMSFORD, CM2 0JF

Aqua Pets
197 Moulsham Street
Chelmsford
Tel No. 01245 355722


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

what about - i know there is a coach to cambridge. so reptile experinece in cambridge?..
or...


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Aqua Pets
197 Moulsham Street
Chelmsford
Tel No. 01245 355722

This is my current one, but i think Feb. brings the time around to move on, somewhere more heavily reptile based, Reptile Masters is out in the sticks, i'd never get there, could check the other two out though!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

mate you thought about going overseas to do work experience with biologists in the america's?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

carpy said:


> mate you thought about going overseas to do work experience with biologists in the america's?


Apparently he's wanting an evening-a-week sort of job. Else I have more in my magic list if you are interested in overseas?


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

I wish it was an over seas, rescuing massive snakes in the amazon but unfortunately its a 9-4 every Wednesday jobby!: victory:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

fair enough, oh well! i have a fair few contacts in the america's!


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Ahh, stop tempting me with going abroad and doing work! I'd love to :mf_dribble: But with college 4 days a week and experience 1 its not going to happen :sad: Maybe in two years!:no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Phillipl said:


> Ahh, stop tempting me with going abroad and doing work! I'd love to :mf_dribble: But with college 4 days a week and experience 1 its not going to happen :sad: Maybe in two years!:no1:


Can I ask what course your doing? Just being nosy : victory:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

National diploma in animal management, (Advanced, group 1.): victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Phillipl said:


> National diploma in animal management, (Advanced, group 1.): victory:


Awesome, nice one!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yuo can come round mine on a wednesday and clean out and feed my geckos!! lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

get your drivers license.... that'll make life easier for you i would think....


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

I know, i know, its easier said then done getting lessons though, expecially when you are a pauper!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you have to go to school to learn how to drive there?


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Phillipl said:


> I don't quite know how to put this, but lets stumble it out and see if it sounds o.k, hey?
> 
> I'm from Writtle college and I'm due to finish my work placement in February, so basically I'm looking for a new one.
> 
> ...


Ha, i know you! Seen you at college - obviously lol.

Anyway to the point, if travelling isn't an issue Jungle Phase in hornchurch do placements i did mine there in my first year of ND.

Rach


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Realy? You've seen me about? What are the chances of that? Haha, i was thinking of jungle phase but they took a different girl on and she quit and got a placement there, so i dont know if they need anyone, also i have no idea how i would get there.
Are you in your second year now then?: victory:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Na i did ND for 2 years already - done with that lol on Bsc Animal Management now. Guess you could speak to peregrine livefoods i think they're harlow way or summat???


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Hmm, yeah, could do. Are you down cow watering lane then?: victory:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i cant find any thinging placements either


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Where abouts do you live then?: victory:


----------

